# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Lempäälän paikallisliikenne

## killerpop

(jatketaan kirjoitussarjaa, tällä kertaa vuorossa Lempäälä)

Lempäälä on Suomen 57. suurin kunta 18130 asukkaan voimin ja kuten muutkin Tampereen ympäryskunnat, on muuttovoittoa tapahtunut käytännössä koko 2000-luku.

Lempäälä poikkeaa myös pikkuisen isommistaan Nokiasta ja Ylöjärvestä siten, että siellä liikennetarjonta on varsin selkeää ja monipuolista. Selkeäksi tekee monin paikoin se, että kunnan väestö on pakkautunut pääosin Lempäälää halkovan Tampereentien varteen ja soveltuvin osin myös radan varteen.

Myös junaliikenteen asema on voimakas, vaikka kasvuvaraa olisikin. Lempäälän ainoalta asemalta on junatyypistä riippuen noin 11 - 14 minuutin matka-aika Tampereelle ja se päihittää bussit mennen tullen. Myös alle 17-vuotiaille ja opiskelijoille juna tarjoaa suorastaan naurettavan halvan hinnan kulkea kaupunkiin. Vuorotarjontaa on luonnollisesti myös Hämeenlinnaan ja Helsinkiin asti, joten Tampereen kautta ei tarvi kiertää.

Bussiliikennettä rikastuttaa monta liikennöitsijää. 
71 (Paunu) on selkeästi koko kunnan päälinja ja vuorotarjonta hyvä. Linjan varrella on periaatteessa kaikki mitä Lempäälässä on ja osa vuoroista koukkaa myös tunnuksella W Vanattaran asuinalueen kautta. Päätepaikka on Hauralassa, joka on keskustan eteläpuolella.Kunnan pohjoisosassa palvelee Sääksjärveä ja Höytämöä myös linja 50 (Länsilinjat), joka tarjoaa arkisin riittävän täydennyksen ja yhteyden Tampereen Sarankulmaan ja Hatanpäälle. Viikonloppuliikenne on peruspalvelutason alapuolella.Pitkän matkaa Paunun kanssa samoista asiakkaista kisailee Valkeakosken Liikenne linjoillaan 52 ja 53, joista ensin mainittu on kerran tunnissa liikennöity yhteys Valkeakoskelle ja jälkimmäinen muutamia lähtöjä päivässä Lempäälän keskustan kautta Valkeakoskelle. Linjan 53 osuus on pieni, mutta matkan varrella sijaitsee muun muassa Käsi- ja taideteollinen oppilaitos.Lisäksi Vesilahteen (54) ja Urjalaan ajavat Lauttakylän Auton vakiovuorot, kuten myös Paunun Forssaan ja Hämeenlinnaan kulkevat vakiovuorot antavat lisää valinnanvaraa.
Sisäistä liikennettä ei juuri ole. Koulupäivisin ajetaan joitakin lähtöjä Markku Mikkolan toimesta haja-asutusalueille reiteillä Lempäälä-Säijä ja Lempäälä-Lastunen. Sisäisen liikenteen virkaa hoitaneekin jo aiemmin mainittu järeä runkolinja 71.

Omat haasteensa kunnalle aiheuttaa moottoritien läheisyyteen valmistuva Marjamäen Ideapark, jonka läheisyydestä kulkevat niin linjat 51 ja 52, sekä Valkeakosken kautta kulkevat Helsinki-Tampere pikavuorot. Lempäälän keskustan suunnasta ei tälle alueelle ole liikennettä, eikä sellaista kovin nopeasti ole odotettavissakaan. 

Mielenkiintoinen on myös tulevan Vuoreksen asuinalueen joukkoliikenne. Aluehan on Tampereen ja Lempäälän yhteishanke, joka rakentuu molempien kuntien puolelle. Tällä hetkellä alueen ohi ajetaan Lempäälä-Sääksjärvi-Hervanta -linjaa aamulla kerran Paunun ja iltapäivällä kerran Länsilinjojen toimesta. Tälle yhteydelle voisi elätellä pientä kasvuvaraa, kunhan alue on ensin rakentunut.

Seutuliikenne yhdistää käytännössä Lempäälän niin Tampereeseen, Valkeakoskeen kuin osin myös Vesilahteen. Pirkkalaan ja Kangasalle ei ole yhteyksiä kuin Tampereen kautta, Viialaan ja Toijalaan suositeltavin vaihtoehto on luonnollisesti juna ja vuorotarjonta vanhan ysitien varressa haja-asutusalueilla on käytännössä nolla.

Seutulippuvaihtoehtoja on useampia, joista 67 euron hintainen Tampereen kaupunkiseudun seutulippu tarjoaa parhaimman vastineen rahalle.

----------


## ultrix

Lempäälän paikallisliikennettä kehitettäneen lisäämällä kerran tunnissa kulkevan taajamajunan pääradalle, se tulee kulkemaan luultavasti vuorosta riippuen joko Helsinkiin, tai sitten vain Toijalaan asti. Käsittääkseni tämä on tulossa siitä riippumatta rakennetaanko Tampereelle pikaratikka vai ei. (ainakin se on mukana kaikissa lähiliikenteen kehittämisvaihtoehdoissa, myös 0-vaihtoehdossa!)

Kaipaisi tuon muotoinen kunta kyllä muitakin asemia kuin vain sen yhden. Vanattara, Kulju ja Sääksjärvi vähintään olisivat sopivia asemanseutuja, itse asiassa entisiä pysähdyspaikkoja. Olisikohan VR GmbH suostuvainen seutuyhteistyöhön Tampereen seudun yhteistariffiliikenteen/seutuliikenteen kanssa? Tällainen yhteistyöhän hyödyntäisi kaikkia osapuolia.

----------


## Eppu

Vuoreksen uudesta lähiöstä sanoisin, että yhteydestä Hervannasta Sääksjärvelle voisi muodostua melko kysytyksi kun Vuores rakentuu. Vielä kun saataisiin aikaiseksi jonkilaista (jopa) lähijunaliikennettä Tampereen ja Lempäälän (Toijalan) välillä, voisi Sääksjärven asemasta muodostua ihan kelpo liityntäliikennepaikka Vuoreksen suuntaan.

----------


## killerpop

osin omaa huolimattomuuttani, jätin edellisestä yhteenvedosta pois muita tulevaisuuden näkymiä. Joka tapauksessa - Lempäälän joukkoliikennetarjonta elää ja voi hyvin, jokseenkin iltaisin voisi olla vieläkin parempaa tarjontaa.

Lempäälän etuna on se, että päälinjat 71 ja 52 kulkevat Tampereen osuudella "vanhaa Lempääläntietä". Linjat ovat täysin päällekkäisiä TKL:n linjan 26 kanssa ja Koivistonkylässä, Peltolammilla ja Multisillassa asuu yhteensä useita tuhansia asukkaita. Näin ollen matkustajamäärät ovat enemmänkin olleet nousujohdantaiset Lempäälään johtavilla linjoilla, vaikka itse kunnan alueella matkustustottumukset olisivat pienentyneet tai pysyneet samoina.

Peltolammi/Multisilta elättää jo tällä hetkellä seutuliikenteen ja tulee tekemään sitä jatkossakin. TKL:llä kun on aika ajoin ollut visioina heikentää 26:n tarjontaa ja siirtää niiden käyttäjät päällekkäisten yksityisten vuorojen kyytiin. Tässä on osin onnistuttu ja varmaan tulevaisuudessa 26:n alasajo on selvempää.

Oikeastaan tilausta olisi jo lisävuoroillekin. Tiettyinä aikoina päivästä, 71:n autot suorastaan pullistelevat, eikä välttämättä kaikki rajan ylittäjät mahdu kyytiin, kun tunkua on. 

Yksi visio, mitä en saa pois mielestäni, olisi Valkeakosken Liikenteen linjojen 51, 52, 53 vuorotarjonnan suurempi siirto Keskustorille. Sikäli kun auto lähtisi Keskustorilta, se olisi omiaan tasaamaan kuormitusta ja matkustajilla olisi vaihtoehtoja enemmän. Lisätulot varmasti kiinnostaisi myös liikennöitsijää, mutta eipä taida siirto onnistua missään mittakaavassa, kun kaksi vahvaa muuta seutuliikennöitsijää, tuskin näytttää kovin vihreää valoa moiselle. Silkka totuus on, että Tampereen hajautettu Matkakeskus (arkikielessä linja-autoasema) sijaitsee liian kaukana Keskustorista ja Koskipuistosta, joista nousee tälläkin hetkellä suuri osa Lempäälään menevistä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tuo Vuoreksen liikennöinti tulee olemaan mielenkiintoinen juttu.

Uskoisin että bussiliikenne alueelle tulee kulkemaan pääosin Hervannan kautta. Sääksjärvellä ei ole juuri palveluja. Hervannasta esim. 23:n jatkaminen Vuorekseen voisi olla järkevää. Ja siis koko Vuores 23:n hoitoon, ei vain Tampereen puoli.

Entäs Lempäälän puolella asuvat. Kirkonkylä ja sen virastot ovat kaukana ja varmaan jonkinlaien vaihdollinen yhteys kirkolle tulee Sääksjärven kautta.

Ja entäs sitten hinta. Ensi kertaa tulee tilanne, jossa saman kadun varrella maksavat Tampereella kulkemisestaan tyystin eri hinnaan. Vuoreksen tamperelaiset kulkee TKL:n tariffilla ja lempääläläiset seutulipulla.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuo Vuoreksen liikennöinti tulee olemaan mielenkiintoinen juttu.
> 
> Uskoisin että bussiliikenne alueelle tulee kulkemaan pääosin Hervannan kautta. Sääksjärvellä ei ole juuri palveluja. Hervannasta esim. 23:n jatkaminen Vuorekseen voisi olla järkevää. Ja siis koko Vuores 23:n hoitoon, ei vain Tampereen puoli.


Tai sitten otetaan 26 pois Multisillasta (ts. jätetään 71:n hoitoon) ja pannaan se ajamaan Särkijärven sillan kautta Vuoreksen terminaaliin.

Mitä tulee tuohon kuntaraja-asiaan, toki myös Lempäälän puolella asuvat voivat ajaa TKL:n tariffilla, kunhan vain jaksavat Tampereen puoleiselle pysäkille raahata takamuksensa =)

----------


## Heikki K

10 vuotta myöhemmin nykynuoriso kyselee, miksei edelleenkään pääse Sääksjärveltä Hervantaan bussilla.

http://saaskilehti.wix.com/saaski-le...f2c3322dba2562

----------


## ultrix

Kylläpä vanhan ketjun bongasit! Hauska huomata, miten omakin ymmärrys joukkoliikenteestä on kehittynyt vuosikymmenessä. 

Taajamajunat eivät edelleenkään kulje tunnin välein, mutta Lempäälän/Sääksjärven ja Hervannan välinen yhteyspuute on ja pysyy. Hervannan näkökulmasta yhteystarvetta on Ideaparkiin ja Lempäälän rautatieasemalle. Lempäälän asemalta Helsingin keskustaan kestää IC:llä 1:35 h, päälle 5 min vaihtomarginaali ja 25 min bussimatka Hervannasta = 2:05 h, mikä on aika lailla tasoissa vaihdottoman Onnibusin kanssa, mutta toisaalta junalla pääsee myös väliasemille Toijalaan, Hämeenlinnaan, Riihimäelle, Tikkurilaan ja Pasilaan, joita OB ei palvele.

Kierrosaika tuollaiselle linjalle LempääläSääksjärviHervanta olisi aika nafti tunti ja käytännössä pitäisi valita joko vanhan tien tai Ideaparkin väliltä, molempia yhtä aikaa ei ole mahdollista saada. Yksi mahdollisuus olisi toki ajaa linjaa aamulla Hervannan suuntaan Kuljun kautta ja Lempäälän suuntaan via Ideapark ja iltapäivällä päin vastoin, jolloin kyseessä olisi kaksi loogisesti eri linjaa samassa autokierrossa. Linjanumerot voisivat olla vaikka "58" ja "59". 

Vaihtoehtoisesti linjan voisi yrittää nivoa linjaan 38, joka sekin näyttäisi kärsivän tiukasta kierrosajasta: kun yhdistetään linjojen Hervannan alueella kulku, säästetään kallisarvoisia minuutteja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:15 ----------

Nykyisellä junatarjonnalla tällaisen liityntälinjan voisi toteuttaa seuraavasti:

Hervanta 06:15
Lempäälä 06:40 > H372 06:45

Lempäälä 06:40
Hervanta 07:05

Hervanta 07:10
Lempäälä 07:35

Lempäälä 07:40 < H373 07:36
Hervanta 08:05

Hervanta 08:15
Lempäälä 08:40 > H374 08:45

Lempäälä 08:40
Hervanta 09:05

Hervanta 09:10
Lempäälä 09:35

Lempäälä 09:45 < H375 09:36, IC165 09:40
Hervanta 10:10

Hervanta 10:15
Lempäälä 10:40 > H376 10:45

(ei yhteyttä junaan IC170)

Lempäälä 12:45 < IC169 12:40
Hervanta 13:10

(ei yhteyttä junalta H377)

Hervanta 13:45
Lempäälä 14:10 > IC178 14:18, H378 14:22

Lempäälä 14:15
Hervanta 14:40

Hervanta 15:10
Lempäälä 15:35

Lempäälä 15:40 < H379 15:36
Hervanta 16:05

Hervanta 16:15
Lempäälä 16:40 > H340 16:45

(ei yhteyttä junalta H341)

Lempäälä 16:45
Hervanta 17:10

Hervanta 17:15
Lempäälä 17:40 > H342 17:48

Lempäälä 17:45
Hervanta 18:10

Hervanta 18:15
Lempäälä 18:40

Lempäälä 18:45 < IC177 18:40
Hervanta 19:10

(ei yhteyttä junalta H343)

Hervanta 19:15
Lempäälä 19:40 > H344 19:48

Lempäälä 19:45
Hervanta 20:10

(ei yhteyttä junalle IC184)

Hervanta 20:15
Lempäälä 20:40

Lempäälä 20:45 < S65 20:40
Hervanta 21:10

Junalle IC58 ja junilta H345, IC185 ja IC189 en enää laittaisi vaihtoyhteyttä, koska kysyntä lienee näihin aikoihin enää hyvin vähäistä.

----------


## killerpop

> ... mutta Lempäälän/Sääksjärven ja Hervannan välinen yhteyspuute on ja pysyy.


Ennen linjan 50 lopetusta, osa autoistahan jatkoi Höytämöstä Hermiaan tai toisin päin. Ja viimeiset Lempäälän ja Hervannan välillä kulkeneet vuorothan loppuivat kaiketi 29.5.2014, kun Tampereen joukkoliikenne sosialisoi liikenteen itselleen tuomatta mitään tilalle.

----------


## killerpop

> Ennen linjan 50 lopetusta, osa autoistahan jatkoi Höytämöstä Hermiaan tai toisin päin. Ja viimeiset Lempäälän ja Hervannan välillä kulkeneet vuorothan loppuivat kaiketi 29.5.2014, kun Tampereen joukkoliikenne sosialisoi liikenteen itselleen tuomatta mitään tilalle.


Ja nyt tästä on saatu lehtijuttukin: http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...-kestaa-tunnin

Ikävä kyllä ettei tätä artikkelia ole oikoluettu asiavirheiden osalta, koska edelleen liikenne Hervannan ja Lempäälän välillä päättyi aikataulukauden vaihtuessa 2014 kesällä. Eli käytännössä silloin kun liikenteen tilaajaksi tuli Tampereen joukkoliikenne, kun aiemmin liikennettä hoidettiin siirtymäajan sopimusten nojalla.



Voidaankin siis sanoa, että Tampereen joukkoliikenne lopetti HervantaLempäälä -linjan. Etenkin kun Paunun reittiliikennelupa hylättiin.

----------


## teheino

Vuoreksestakaan ei tullut Lempäälän ja Tampereen yhteistä aluetta, kuten vielä tuolloin 2005 oli suunnitelmissa. Mutta Hervanta-Sääksjärvi olisi kyllä kannatettava.

----------


## kiitokurre

Joukkoliikenneyhteyttä välille Sääksjärvi-Hervanta kulkien Ruskontietä pitkin on odotettu kauan. Kyseisen poikittaisyhteyden toteuttaminen on hyväksytty osaksi Tampereen joukkoliikenteen palvelutasomäärittelyä 201821.
Toteutuksen nopeuttamiseksi, alkavaksi jo syksystä 2018, on perustettu kuntalaisadressi. Sen voi käydä allekirjoittamassa kuntalaisaloite.fi -sivustolla.

https://lvs.fi/2017/12/22/saaksjarvi...myotatuulessa/

suora linkki kuntalaisaloite sivulle https://www.kuntalaisaloite.fi/fi/aloite/4850

----------


## Rester

Noilla adressissa manituilla spekseillähän linja 38 jatkettuna Sääksjärvelle tai peräti Lempäälän keskustaan asti olisi potentiaalinen vaihtoehto tuolle. Taysiin olisi helppo toteuttaa vaihto Hervannassa linjoilla 5 ja 20.

----------


## Heikki K

"Sääksjärven ja Hervannan välille on toivottu suoraa Nysse-yhteyttä. Mahdollisen bussilinjan käyttäjäpotentiaalia on arvioitua matkapuhelinten paikannustietojen avulla. Arvion mukaan käyttäjämäärät linjalla jäävät 10 % joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuudella sen verran alhaisiksi, ettei liikennettä voida järjestää kuin arkipäivisin ruuhka-aikaan."

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/etu...nnitelmia.html

----------


## Heikki K

Tässä välissä on ehditty päättää, että linja 58 aloittaa kaudella 2018-19 Hervannasta Säärksjärvelle arkisin, ruuhka-aikoina, kerran tunnissa. Yhteys tulee, mutta vain tavanomaisille työmatka-ajoille.

Onnibus siirtää Hervannan kautta ajaneet Helsingin-vuoronsa suoraan linja-autoasemalle ja alkaa ajaa liityntäliikennettä retillä Turtola-hervanta-Säärksjärvi (kuten Onnibus-ketjussa jo kerrottiin). Onko mahdoton ajatus, että se liittäisi nämä nysse-lippujärjestelmään, jolloin se aikalailla ratkaisisi tämän yhteysvälin liikennöinnin?
http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...hakemus(52873)

----------

